# Транспедикулярная фиксация L1  после травмы



## Светлана Гусева (11 Ноя 2014)

1, 5  года назад было падение со второго этажа,  прооперировали, поставили транпедикулярную фиксацию тела L 1?  6-ти   болтовой системой.  Восстановление прошло успешно. Мне была показана еще одна операция -спондилодез,  но на консультации, нейрохирург,  посмотрев снимки,  сказал,  что если я себя нормально чувствую и жалоб нет, то пока не будем делать эту операцию. Болей нет. Иногда тянет поясницу ( работа сидячая). Меня тревожит,  то что на животе я долго не могу лежать- дискомфортно и  мне в последнее время кажется,  что спина,  где стоит конструкция буд- то немного выпирает. Врач мне сказал, что надо избегать бег, прыжки и все что с эти связано, надо избегать амортизацию на позвоночник. Стала  в бассейн.  Можно ли мне заниматься как раньше на скалодроме. И скажите пожалуйста,  как люди при таких операциях занимаются йогой??!! Нельзя же гнуть спину..


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2014)

*Светлана Гусева*, здравствуйте!
Почитайте, пожалуйста, эту тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12356/


----------

